# Ft. Pickens, Sunday, September 5th



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

when we got there, we were expecting a lot of hillbillies on the pier waiting for flounder but lucky us! they were gone but we soon found out why... there was a person like,every 5 feet on the beach on the right side!:thumbdown: (the right side of the pier is where the flounder come from) other than that there was LY's everywhere and so were the spanish. some people there said that this morning redfish and spanish were biting as soon as the bait hit the water! but when we got there the spanish were still hitting but you had to fight the current and cast in JUST the right place. a few monster spanish were landed and i snagged a small but legal one. the mullet were literally coming in the THOUSANDS my dad caught one, wich i fillet it at home with my mini-ulu. at one point i saw a HUGE shadow and i told my dad and when he saw it he said,"holy cow! that is a big grouper!" it had to be about 3-4 feet long!:brows: too bad we didnt have big enough tackle...  it was a good day, no pics though...:whistling:


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Grouper?*

3-4 foot grouper on top usually turn out to be cobia!


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

he was maybe 20ft away from pier in shallow water! that ain't a cobia!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Huge turtle was out there to.


----------

